# Scrollbar immer zu sehen!?



## PaRADoX (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute, mein anliegen hört sich zwar komisch an aber naja. Ich möchte das die Scrollbar immer angezeigt wird, also auch wenn nichts zu scrollen ist. Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Anliegen verständlich genug äußern und ihr könnt mir helfen. Schonmal many tHx im voraus!

greetz, PaRADoX


----------



## Locke (14. Februar 2003)

Also wenn es sich um ein Frameset handelt, notierst Du einfach da wo gescrollt werden soll: scrolling="yes".

Locke


----------



## PaRADoX (14. Februar 2003)

Hört sich ja schon einfach an, aber naja... bin heute Abend ein bisschen begriffsstutzig!  

Wo muss der Befehl rein? In das Dokument wo die Scrollbar angezeigt werden soll (onload oder was in body) oder in den Befehl für den Frame?! Sorry 4 Blödheit!


----------



## Locke (14. Februar 2003)

Die Angabe muss in das Frameset rein. Also zb. so:
<frameset rows="5,*" cols="188,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="frame1.htm" scrolling="*yes*">
  <frame src="frame2.htm" scrolling="*yes*">

usw.

Locke


----------



## PaRADoX (14. Februar 2003)

ahso, danke jetzt weiß ich wie! aber ich benutze iframes!

<iframe name="mainframe" src="http://localhost/main/" width="443" height="370" frameborder="0"></iframe>

und da bringt das nicht das gewünschte ergebnis wenn ich da scrolling="yes" reinhaue!


----------



## Locke (14. Februar 2003)

Hmm, Iframes also.
Laut selfhtml ,sollte es aber trotzdem funktionieren. Schau mal vorbei und lies ein bischen.

Locke


----------



## PaRADoX (15. Februar 2003)

ThX Locke, habs hinbekommen! Nun hab ich noch ein Prob, die Scrollpfeile sollen immer sichtbar sein, wie stell ich das an? Meine Scrollbar ist so formatiert:

scrollbar-face-color:#FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-highlight-color:#FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-shadow-color:#FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-arrow-color:#444444; 
scrollbar-track-color:#FFFFFF;

Also ist alles weiss bis auf die Pfeile, und genau diese sollen immer angezeigt werden  Hoffe du oder jemand anders weiß Rat ;D


----------



## Nofear (15. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Wegen den Pfeilen:

Wenn der Scrollbalken trotz fehlendem Inhalt zu sehen sein soll, werden die Scrollpfeile "inaktiv" dargestellt.

Da kannst du nix dran ändern. Das Stylesheet ist schon in Ordnung. Die Pfeilfarbe (arrow) müsste ein dunkelgrau sein, leider hilft da keine Farbe, denn der Scrollbalken ist inaktiv.

Gruß


----------



## PaRADoX (15. Februar 2003)

schade, dachte das bekommt man irgendwie hin  aber trotzdem vielen dank nochmal an locke und an dich nofear!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

<iframe scr="Site.htm" width="200" height="400" scrolling=yes></iframe>

Und in die Seite die im IFrame soll, (site.htm) machstz Du eine Tabelle, die um einiges länger ist als der Iframe in diesem Falle z.B.  500 Pixel...


----------



## PaRADoX (15. Februar 2003)

danke, hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## Avirell (6. September 2003)

Ich hab das selbe problem wie paradox am anfang!

Ich will die scrollbar IMMER angezeigt haben, auch wenn nicht gescrollt werden soll! Ich benutze allerdings keinen einzigen frame! Das ist nur für mozilla, in IE wird der ja automatisch inaktiv, aber in Mozilla blendet der die aus wenn nicht mehr gescrollt werden muss und dadurch verschiebt sich die ganze Seite (und das passt mit dem hintergrund nich...)

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß
Avirell


----------

